# Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?



## tomaol (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

War von euch schon  ma  jemand in Haderslev Angeln.

Wir  sind  dann dort  ca. 100 m  vom  Flovt Strand  entfernt.

Hat  jemand gute Info und Tips?


Mfg. T.


----------



## dasloewe (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

wo wollt ihr denn angeln?meer oder süßwasser?

lg aus haderslev

christian


----------



## Duke Nukem (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

@ dasloewe

Brandungsangeln ist angesagt 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=246969

----------------------------------------------------------

Am Flovt Strand war ich noch nicht, aber etwa 3km nördlich zum Meerforellenangeln am Arosund. Nimm unbedingt was zum MeFo-Angeln mit.

    Im Angelführer Südjütland von der Rapsbande, den Du Dir unbedingt zulegen solltest, steht zu Flovt Strand, dass der südliche Bereich Sperrgebiet ist, weil dort der Süßwassereinlauf des Bankel Nor ist. Nördlich vom großen Parkplatz soll es zum Brandungsangeln ganz gut sein. 

  Mach Dir mal Gedanken wie Du an frische Wattwürmer kommst. Die Jungs halten meist nur 1 Tag. In Haderslev gibt es einen Angelladen "Go Fishing" , ich weiß aber nicht ob der welche führt. Zur Not sind's ja nur 80km bis Flensburg.


  Andreas


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

In der Fußgängerzone in Abenra gibts auch Nachschub- ganz so weit fahren musste also nicht.


----------



## tomaol (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

Hi.

Wir  wollen nur  im Meer Angeln.

Laut  Navi  71 km  bis  Flense.

Ist  genau  ein Haus im Raade  Strandpark.

In der  Hausbeschreibung steht Anglerhaus, und  200 m  bis zum Angeln.

Der  Zulauf  zum  Bankel Nor  muß  ca. 1,5 km weiter  sein.

Wie  kann  ich die Wattwürmer  haltbar  machen?

Wollt  gleich mal  ne Kiste voll kaufen. :q

Mit was Fisch ich die  Meerforellen?


Mfg. Tom


----------



## Duke Nukem (16. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*



tomaol schrieb:


> …Wie kann ich die Wattwürmer haltbar machen?...


 
  Zu aufwändig, vergiss es! Besser jeden Tag neu und kühl lagern.
  Verbrauch ca. 6-8 Stk. je Stunde pro Rute mit 2 Haken



tomaol schrieb:


> …Mit was Fisch ich die Meerforellen?...


 
  Rute: Leicht, Länge um 3m, Wurfgewicht max. 30-40g

  Rolle: Leichte Stationärrolle

  Schnur: Mono oder Geflochten mit ca. 5kg Tragkraft

  Köder: (tagsüber) z.B. Blinker More Silda Silber/Blau Holo 18g
  Wobbler Falkfish Spöket Kula weiß/hinten gelb 22g
  Gladsax Snaps und Hansen Fight werden auch gerne genommen.

  Watkescher: Einfache Ausführung reicht. Dazu noch eine Magnetbefestigung mit der Du das Teil hinten am Kragen deiner Jacke befestigen kannst.

  Gummistiefel: Hauptsache bequem.

Mindestmaß für Meerforellen: 40cm


Andreas


----------



## tomaol (16. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

Hi.

Danke für die Tips.

na  mal sehen wo  ich da  die  Würmer her  bekomme.

Im Urlaub  dann täglich 50km fahren möchte  ich eigentich auch  nicht.

Buch  ist  gekauft.

Na  mal sehen as  ich noch so  kaufen muß

Mfg. Tom


----------



## dasloewe (16. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

go fishing hat meistens nur seeringler. hejsager strand ist auch zu empfehlen. bis zum wendehammer fahren, dann einfach noch ein stück nach links. hornhecht auf pose mit heringsfetzen, plattfisch(aber nur mit auftriebskugeln, wg der krebse) und nebenbei ein wenig mefo.:q


----------



## tomaol (17. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

Hi.


Danke für  die Info.
mfg. Tom


----------



## dasloewe (17. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

ich werde morgen mal mein glück am koldinger hafen versuchen. mit fischfetzen und pose auf makrele.
hab das bei einheimischen anglern beobachtet und will das mal testen:q


----------



## tomaol (18. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

Petri.


----------



## dasloewe (18. August 2012)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

kann für heute einen schönen hornhecht vermelden. net viel, aber nicht als schneider nach hause gegangen!!!!:vik:


----------



## derthomasgl (21. August 2017)

*AW: Angel in Haderslev, Dänemark?*

Hallo.
Gibt es in der Nähe des Flovt Strandes geeignete Stellen um nach Wattwürmern zu plümpern oder zu graben?
Gruß
Thomas

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------

